# CCA Galveston Bay Bash



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Coming up on June 7th. Check ur local paper for details. Ken Garza director.


----------



## smi224 (Dec 1, 2006)

I seen it in the Galveston paper today, but the phone number for Capt. Ken was the wrong number. How do you go about signing up?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Names, numbers, and locations*

*Tickets at treasure Island trophies 409-762-4888*
*Properties Plus (TC) 409-945-8849 *
*Rays on the Bayou 409-744-2111 in Galv.*

*Ken G. 409-737-1546 Jerry V. 409-925-5607 Eric M. 281-534-6242*
*Perry m 409-945-5788 Frank P. 281-332-8515*

*Entry forms at above locations*


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

* Thankyou CCA Galveston Bay Bash Fishing Tournament for having us provide your weighin services. Great turnout....we had fun. Ed and the "Coastal Bend Weigh Team". TC Since 1999 *


----------

